# Antelope Hunting next fall



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I was just wondering if anybody would be able to know some contacts where I could maybe get on some land to hunt antlelope with bow, Not really looking to pay anything just wanted to see if there was any good guys that could help me out, thanks a lot

Brett


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

hey pm me and ill help u out this is my first time bow hunting for antelope too but where i got muley buck hunting there r a few around and i know the farmers around there so i might b able to help u out pm me


----------

